# Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Roanoke's 1939 Pontiac conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Roanoke's 1939 Pontiac conversion*

[reference
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Roanoke-s-1939-Pontiac-conversion-td4612723.html
4DIYarchive]






http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=evln&sort=date
All EVLN posts

{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Roanoke-s-1939-Pontiac-conversion-tp4612723p4612866.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

